# Official Coaches vs. Cancer Thread



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Schedule
Bracket​
College season stars tomorrow (Monday)!!!

Houston vs. Georgia Southern (4:00)
Presbyterian vs. Duke (7:00, ESPNU)

Thoughts on this tourney? UCLA is the other big name in the field.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Gotta pick the Dukies. Presbyterian will make a nice warm up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm pulling for Michigan, but I think UCLA wins it.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Honestly it looks like the planners made it easy for the big name schools to reach the Semis. I rather watch the preseason NIT and the Maui classic early games


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Of course they did because no one cares about college basketball right now. I'd venture to say 3/4 of the sports world doesn't even know that college basketball starts tonight. As of 5 minutes ago, ESPN didn't even have anything on their college basketball website about the season starting tonight. All they care about are those two final rounds in Madison Square Garden in a couple weeks. And all they care is that Duke and UCLA make it to that final game. Hope neither one disappoints.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hope some of these games are televised. I have been out of the college ball loop for a while now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke tips off at 7 tonight. Not a Blue Devil fan but I will be tuning in.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Duke is off to a slow start. Scheyer looks pretty good.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

2nd college game of the season no worries.

Paulus will be back in the starting lineup sonner than later.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> 2nd college game of the season no worries.
> 
> Paulus will be back in the starting lineup sonner than later.


Why do you say that? Smith looked ok to me. Paulus looks really comfortable coming off the bench. Singler has impressed me so far. He is very active and is showing a ton of skill. Yeah its Presbyterian but still he looks good.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they stood around with smith at the point


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> they stood around with smith at the point


Yeah I still like the defensive presence Smith provides over Paulus. I like this little weave, dribble hand-off they have incorporated with Smith though. Scheyer is already reaping the benefits. Maybe it's a stretch but there aren't a whole lot of kids who shoot the mid-range pull-up better than him. I was going to question you about Plumlee starting but more or less it's by default. Zoubek is a mystery because he is always in foul trouble.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

miles is better than he's showing... Questioning me about duke stuff - silly


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> miles is better than he's showing... Questioning me about duke stuff - silly


He looks nervous and as you said it's early. I didn't think he would be starting this year. Not a question of how good he was just suprising to see him starting.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Maybe that shot will wake Henderson up. BTW Elliot Williams about had his first dunk on national TV. That kid is going to be a good one.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

willams is a freak but he just looks like a freshman. Interesting to see how long it takes for him to get adjusted.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan vs. Michigan Tech in an hour on ESPNU. Everyone tune in and check out Michigans sophomore guard duo of Harris/Grady who should be one of the better guard duos in America the next couple of years.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Manny dropped 30. Duke slaughtering Southern Georgia.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Didn't see Michigan but heard they looked good. Beilein will prove to be an excellent hire. His teams always did well at West Virginia and he knows how to recruit lesser-known players that fit his system.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

T.Shock said:


> Didn't see Michigan but heard they looked good. Beilein will prove to be an excellent hire. His teams always did well at West Virginia and he knows how to recruit lesser-known players that fit his system.


They looked very solid. He is bringing Grady and Sims off the bench this year. If those two are content with their roles they could have a very solid rotation of 7-8 players and could make them a tourney team. Manny Harris may be the best player in the big ten as well.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

he's already got them back-dooring people to death. they looked really good for a first game, i thought.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> he's already got them back-dooring people to death. they looked really good for a first game, i thought.


I thought so as well. I think they are going to the tourney this year. Harris is the best player in the big ten and Beilein looks like he has his guys to play his style. If Harris gets hurt they are in trouble though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Any of you guys have the TV schedule. I wish College basketball had a national Tv schedule like the NFL or the NBA. They probably do


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Any of you guys have the TV schedule. I wish College basketball had a national Tv schedule like the NFL or the NBA. They probably do


Do you have ESPNU HB? Michigan plays Northeastern at 7 or 8 this evening and UCLA plays at 10.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I just check this each day

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/schedules


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

No I dont bball, thanks for the link TM I'll bookmark it.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> No I dont bball, thanks for the link TM I'll bookmark it.


Well then i'm not sure how many games will be available until Thanksgiving week.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Not enough. I wish they'd start the season later, and I wish it was bigger / more official.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Not enough. I wish they'd start the season later, and I wish it was bigger / more official.


As do I. Sucks I cant watch the games tonight. Hopefully Manny drops 30 again and Jrue Holdiay plays well in his debut.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ESPN.com says Michigan leads 29-23 at half. Manny with 9 points and 5 boards.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan leads 45-34 6 minutes into half #2.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan wins by 20 76-56. Manny Harris finishes with a near triple-double of 26 points, 10 rebounds, and 8 dimes. 


UCLA leads 6-5 early against Prairie View A&M.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UCLA won 82-58. Collison had 19 points and 4 assists to lead the Bruins.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

That poor 4th bracket isn't getting any pub


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

So the semi-finals are:

Duke vs Southern Illinois
UCLA vs Michigan

Is that correct?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

T.Shock said:


> So the semi-finals are:
> 
> Duke vs Southern Illinois
> UCLA vs Michigan
> ...


If UCLA wins tonight i'm pretty sure thats what it will be.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I could play for Collison, and they'd still be in that semi


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UCLA starts in about 10 minutes on ESPNU for all those interested.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Miami playing UCLA tough. 36-35 in favor of the Bruins currently.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

38-36 Miami of Ohio leads. Mike Bramos (another Michigan kid) is absolutely killing UCLA. Hits a trey then swats Darren Collison on the other end.


----------



## Goodtymes (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm still devastated over the UMass loss.

Jets defeated the Patriots 34-31

No Duke vs UMass. 

UMass vs Memphis midnight Monday on ESPN


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I thought they were going to win against Southern Illinois. Maybe you can rally around Miami of Ohio:biggrin:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pollitz with the huge shot pulls Miami within 1. Random fact my uncle was the principal of his High School yep.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Collison with 2 Free-Throws to put UCLA up by 3 with 21 seconds left.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Shipp hits 2 FT's to put the game away. 64-59 final. Collison played very well tonight. 16 points and 3 assists but more importantly he scored when it mattered most and of course brought his trademark lockdown defense.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

So the final 4 to be played at Madison Square Garden next Thursday will feature:

Duke vs. Southern Illinois
UCLA vs. Michigan


Duke should win their semifinal matchup. If Michigan comes to play that second game could get very interesting.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> So the final 4 to be played at Madison Square Garden next Thursday will feature:
> 
> Duke vs. Southern Illinois
> UCLA vs. Michigan
> ...


The funny thing is that Beilein always gave UCLA problems when they played West Virginia. I'm not sure how well set-up the Michigan team is as opposed to his Pittsnoggle, etc. squad and the squad he recruited that played for Huggins last year, but it should be closer than most people imagine.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Anyone see the UCLA game? How'd they only win by 5?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Anyone see the UCLA game? How'd they only win by 5?


I did. They struggled offensively. They got almost zero offensive production from their bigs. Collison and Shipp came through everytime they needed a bucket. Holiday played very passive. But Miami of Ohio played very solid defense. Also Miami of Ohio had the perfect gameplan to beat the Bruins on offense. They had a couple of guys who could drive into the paint and then kick out to a shooter. UCLA didn't rotate well in this situation and the Redhawks got tons of open shots behind the arc. A team with a PG who can get in the lane and kick out to a couple of shooters is going to give this UCLA defense fits. Duke would be a bad matchup for the Bruins from what I could tell yesterday. Obviously this is a quick rush to judgment but its early. This mistakes will more than likely corrected. However this team has quite a few weaknesses.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

TM said:


> Anyone see the UCLA game? How'd they only win by 5?


It's what we do. We're going to have a lot of close and hard-fought games this year where we probably sneak it out at the end. We'll be a little bit more uptempo team this year probably than in years past, but with limited scoring inside, probably won't see very many blowouts


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DaBruins said:


> It's what we do. We're going to have a lot of close and hard-fought games this year where we probably sneak it out at the end. We'll be a little bit more uptempo team this year probably than in years past, but with limited scoring inside, probably won't see very many blowouts


Yep. Any chance J'Mison Morgan gets a starting spot anytime soon?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Any real chance Michigan beats them?

And is Southern Illinois any good this year? I haven't heard a thing about them yet this season.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> Any real chance Michigan beats them?


Yep. If Harris plays well and Michigan shoots a decent % they have a shot. Miami of Ohio got a lot of open 3 pointers against the Bruins. 





TM said:


> And is Southern Illinois any good this year? I haven't heard a thing about them yet this season.


They are ok. They struggled in the first round game, but Duke shouldn't be taking them lightly especially after that inspiring performance against Rhode Island.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That baron guy was absolutely unreal today.Some of those shots he hit were off the scale on degree of difficultyl.Of course if duke doesn't shoot horribly in the first half they would have won pretty handily.They really need to hit the three to be effective,but that pretty much goes for everyone in this era.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they scored 4 FGs in the first 14 minutes. :laugh: demarcus nelson, come back!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> especially after that inspiring performance against Rhode Island.


ooooookkkkkkk. i only got to see the first half. no one said anything about URI shooting 55% and 71% from 3. leave it to a UNC fan to spin it to make it sound like Duke played so poorly. i just saw highlights - that kid was hitting shots with hands literally in his face!


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Yep. Any chance J'Mison Morgan gets a starting spot anytime soon?


From what I've seen and have read on the forums, he's nowhere near that point yet. He looks out of shape and slow, and has bad hands. For the frosh, Drew Gordon was rated lower than him but at this point is a much better player.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> ooooookkkkkkk. i only got to see the first half. no one said anything about URI shooting 55% and 71% from 3. leave it to a UNC fan to spin it to make it sound like Duke played so poorly. i just saw highlights - that kid was hitting shots with hands literally in his face!


Yeha Barron really shot the lights out, kid is a really good player. You guys will be fine, until you face my Heels. eace:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Scuall said:


> From what I've seen and have read on the forums, he's nowhere near that point yet. He looks out of shape and slow, and has bad hands. For the frosh, Drew Gordon was rated lower than him but at this point is a much better player.


I forgot about Gordon. He looked solid against Miami of Ohio on Friday.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Yeha Barron really shot the lights out, kid is a really good player. You guys will be fine, until you face my Heels. eace:


I wonder if the team's as cocky as all their fans


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> I wonder if the team's as cocky as all their fans


They play with the swagger of a championship team, if that means they are cocky i'll take it:biggrin:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

not what i meant


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Gameday! Last minute predictions?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan vs. Duke in the finals.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Manny Harris gonna have a huge game, I'm assuming? Will Collison guard him or Shipp?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah he will need to but minus him getting in foul trouble he should have a big game. He isn't all about scoring off the dribble and jumpers, he gets tons of points of rebounds and loose balls. I would imagine Shipp guards him. Collison is quick but Harris would abuse him anywhere inside the 3 point arc (scoring off rebounds, loose balls, and going to the basket). 



Duke leads 39-29 early in the 2nd half. Zoubek has 10 points so far, he isn't half bad when he stays out of foul trouble.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Duke was awful again for the first 15 minutes of the game. This is reminiscent of two years ago when they kept getting off to slow starts. Not good.

People keep talking about Henderson's dunk. Forget that. What about Smith's facial.... on 2 players!?!?!?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Still think Paulus is going to be starting again anytime soon?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nope. Smith decided to stop playing like a bobo. Paulus' injuries are making him even worse. Before, at least he could shoot. He can't even shoot now.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

DeShawn Sims may have woken up. I have been waiting to see this kid become a good college player as I heard nothing but wonderful things about him and his domination in the PSL in high school. 

29-23 UCLA at half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Michigan leads 42-41 with about 7 minutes left.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

sighhh

we're not as good this year


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Michigan vs. Duke in the finals.


:clap:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*First major upset of the season......*

Michigan 55 UCLA 52. Low scoring game http://scores.espn.go.com/ncb/recap?gameId=283250130


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: First major upset of the season......*

The Seton Hall over USC was a big upset too, but honestly I think the UCLA one was more major than the USC


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Who people got in this game? Michigan's been pretty impressive so far.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

I said it didn't I. That 1-3-1 caused UCLA fits. Now that the team finally knows how to run it and Beilein has some of his people in place, Michigan can be very dangerous this year.

I really, really, really hope they beat Duke.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

will the 1-3-1 bother duke?


----------



## rpginferno (Aug 3, 2002)

Great win by the maize and blue, now hopefully they can give Duke an L when they play. And yeah that 1-3-1 defense caused fits for the Bruins.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wow, this could have been devastating for Duke...

*Duke's defense starts with Smith*


> NEW YORK - *Nolan Smith almost didn't have a sophomore season in Durham*. Now he's supplanted senior Greg Paulus in the starting lineup and may hold the key to Duke's Final Four hopes.
> 
> Smith struggled a year ago as a freshman, battling ankle injuries and limited playing time while backing up Paulus.
> 
> ...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah man you guys got a lucky break there, no question.


----------

